

Pin, Stripe for Australia is in now in open beta - aymeric
https://pin.net.au/

======
zizee
I was really excited when Pin was first announced last year on HN, and judging
from the response so were a lot of others:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4078334>

But since then Braintree launched in Australia and some of Pin's "first mover"
advantage has been lost. I definitely welcome Pin's arrival, but I think
Braintree's offering has a lot of pluses over Pin's.

I also feel that their announcement on HN 9months ago now feels like it was a
"clever" way to gauge demand before building the product. In some ways I
applaud them for the move, but I also don't like the feeling of being misled.

~~~
aymeric
I didn't know about Braintree being in Australia, I will check them out!

